# looky here.. new toys



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow looky what i can get now


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

may i be the first to say, that looks soooooooooo sexy. 
Too bad those aren't for the b13s... *sniff sniff*


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

it looks very nice! is it made in taiwan?


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

looks nice but there not b14 sentra are they?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Those headlights look great. Any pictures of them on a car?


----------



## 200SX SE-R (Aug 6, 2005)

any pics on cars, are they for b14?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

they are for b14.. here is the chrome one


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

*B13*

Yo man it about time we gett sum nyce styled headlights for the B13 and it would be great to get them in projectors if possible??
Any word on weather u guys r gonna start producing them for B13s?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i dont produce nothing... i just get them from manufactures overseas. 
b13 i have tsuru headlights but no projectors.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Those headlight are for the Asia B14 produced after 98. US sentras need to change the hood and side fenders and the grill to fit them.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey liu.. whats the deal on the that grill deal from Greg V.?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dont know.. he hasnt let me know anything yet.

and stone you dont need to change fenders. usdm fenders work just fine.

only thing is just probably hood or grill fillers look complete.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea..the lights look good, minus the gap in btwn the lights and grille


----------

